# Venus Kayak and My Wife



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Today at Annaconda, I asked my Mrs to point out her preferred kayak. Without even looking she immediately pointed to the OK Venus 11.
Apparently this kayak has been made for women by women.
We went through the features list and one selling point was, "seatwell designed to accomodate female centre of gravity".
I asked my wife what this meant to her. She said and I quote, "It's big enough to handle a big fat arse and an even bigger mouth".

100% TRUE!

Jokes aside, what are these kayaks like for women? It looked pretty decent. Because she picked it instantly as a favorite hopefully there is a practical appeal too.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I remember seeing the specs for this boat.

It is nice and light - I would imagine that being an advantage for some.
May reduce the number of times you are called upon to shift/lift/move/carry it.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSEzOQUAABbXgAASQIcAQhQAP+/foCAAlIibRU3pD0k9Jg0TQ/VBqn6FPUGgNAANCA4QGV+9Kxj2VIJ2o8WcrswkVat1D9pbab/Peej+U4b6bmSyl3dTKUGT576Nssx3vPDNE4urWIyg+jgyTb0X7m2NZ0clvpqhWOTsCZkACqNBetnCqwxwGaMjQj9OsKUcBDulwhU7M81dVkm/F3JFOFCQITM5BQ==


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya spooled,

i had never heard of them till now so I looked them up.

link is here

http://www.oceankayak.co.nz/index.php?o ... &Itemid=68

Nice looking little boat. I like it. Had to minimise it before Robin saw.


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

occy said:


> Comes with a comfort seat eh. What about us? Some of us have big fat arses too you know (not me mind you) Not that there's anything wrong with that. How come we get the uncomfort seat? :wink:


Simple, we are men competing for the Iron Arse award. I have no chance of winning because mine has been chewed off.


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

spooled1 said:


> Today at Annaconda, I asked my Mrs to point out her preferred kayak. Without even looking she immediately pointed to the OK Venus 11.
> Apparently this kayak has been made for women by women.
> We went through the features list and one selling point was, "seatwell designed to accomodate female centre of gravity".
> I asked my wife what this meant to her. She said and I quote, "It's big enough to handle a big fat arse and an even bigger mouth".
> ...


Here some not so comprehensive reviews.

http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/showRev ... ?prod=1303

Les


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Mick, does it come in Purple?


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

YakAtak said:


> Hey Mick, does it come in Purple?


I left that one alone! :lol:


----------

